# kernel 2.6.31 lm sensors ohne Funktion

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe gerade mal den 2.6.31 gebootet. Leider funktioniert das Sensors Applet unter gnome nicht mehr. Das heißt die Systemtemperaturen können nicht mehr ausgelesen werden.

Werde jetzt mal auf die neueste Version updaten..

G. R.

mit der neuesten Version bekomme ich diesen Fehler:

```

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading w83627ehf ...                                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading coretemp ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * /etc/sensors3.conf does not exist!

```

----------

## Max Steel

Dann musst du wohl ein erneutes sensors-detect anwerfen...

----------

## bbgermany

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Dann musst du wohl ein erneutes sensors-detect anwerfen...

 

oder mal ein einfaches 

```
modprobe w83627ehf
```

 anwerfen und schaun, ob das Modul sauber installiert ist  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vielleicht vergessen, ein make modules_install zu machen? Am Kernel liegt es nicht, bei mir läuft das ohne Probleme. Oder bei installieren vergessen, /boot zu mounten?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Vielleicht vergessen, ein make modules_install zu machen? Am Kernel liegt es nicht, bei mir läuft das ohne Probleme. Oder bei installieren vergessen, /boot zu mounten?

 

Hallo,

benutze Genkernel und eine initrd. Alles andere funktioniert.

Wo finde ich in der Kernelconfig nochmal das Modul?

Sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Benutze hier xconfig.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Dann musst du wohl ein erneutes sensors-detect anwerfen... 
> 
> oder mal ein einfaches 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo wie oben schon beschrieben:

```

modprobe w83627ehf

FATAL: Error inserting w83627ehf (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko): Device or resource busy

lsmod | grep w836

```

Etwas stimmt hier nicht..

G. R.

----------

## bbgermany

Ich hab diesen Thread hier im Forum gefunden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5969104.html?sid=799ea87c7f9532e1d94a4583209305f0 ist zwar auf Italienisch, aber da hat jemand in Englisch dazwischen geposted, der ein ähnliches Problem hatte und dann mit "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" das ganze gelöst hat. Vielleicht geht es dann bei dir auch.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ich hab diesen Thread hier im Forum gefunden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5969104.html?sid=799ea87c7f9532e1d94a4583209305f0 ist zwar auf Italienisch, aber da hat jemand in Englisch dazwischen geposted, der ein ähnliches Problem hatte und dann mit "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" das ganze gelöst hat. Vielleicht geht es dann bei dir auch.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

danke für den tipp !   :Smile: 

----------

## Jorgo

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit LM_sensors nach dem Kernel update. Ich habe allerdings gelesen, dass dieser Boot-Parameter "gefährlich" sein soll.

Von daher habe ich LM sensor erstmal deinstalliert.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Jorgo wrote:*   

> Ich hatte auch Probleme mit LM_sensors nach dem Kernel update. Ich habe allerdings gelesen, dass dieser Boot-Parameter "gefährlich" sein soll.
> 
> Von daher habe ich LM sensor erstmal deinstalliert.

 

also bei mir hat der Parameter auch leider nichts gebracht   :Sad: 

wenn es "gefährlich" ist, werd ich den schleunigst wieder entfernen, gibt es sonst noch Tipps, wie man das wieder zum Laufen bekommt ?

selbst das Einkompilieren in den Kernel hat nichts gebracht   :Sad: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Jorgo wrote:*   Ich hatte auch Probleme mit LM_sensors nach dem Kernel update. Ich habe allerdings gelesen, dass dieser Boot-Parameter "gefährlich" sein soll.
> 
> Von daher habe ich LM sensor erstmal deinstalliert. 
> 
> also bei mir hat der Parameter auch leider nichts gebracht  
> ...

 

Hallo,

habe das hier gefunden:

http://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/7932.html

Habe lm_sensors erst mal deaktiviert und warte auf ein Ergebnis  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

danke für den Link,

dann belasse ich mal das neue Verhalten, es geht jetzt zwar nur coretemp (das relative Temperaturwerte liefert), aber das ist das Mindeste   :Wink: 

----------

